# Associations between music and paintings [CompArt project]



## alch (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi! I am glad to show you my new project, aimed at creating and examining associations between music and paintings. Such an associations allows for a new approach to music listening and studying.
I used a big database of classical and contemporary music (236 composers. 832 hours of music) and also database of 118 painters (17 000 paintings). So, I created a web page, which plays music and shows multiple paintings to user. User selects painting (by clicking on it), which best represents music, while it is playing. Then next track is played and new paintings are displayed for selecting... Here is this page, where you can select appropriate painting for each music track. If you are not sure which painting to select, just reload the page and do not make selection. Quality of the database is maintained by your selections:
http://composerquiz.sourceforge.net/ca-input.php

As soon as you input several associations, click MENU or go to this link to see slideshow created from previouse associations:
http://composerquiz.sourceforge.net/ca-slide.php

Also, here is some statistics of associations. I am planning to add more statistics when more associations are created by site visitors:
http://composerquiz.sourceforge.net/ca-comp.php

On the painting selection page top painters are contemporaries of the composer. As you go down, you will see older painters on the left and new painters on the right. I show the distribution of painters on the picture below:


----------

